# Rakso Sanatorium



## Jaff_fox (Sep 12, 2010)

Located in an urban area or Germany lies this recently closed hospital. What can I say but epic! It seems the highlights of the hospital are being preserved and are completely untouched. I don't get many moments where my breath is taken away but when I stumbled upon the autopsy room right at the start I was indeed, breathless. I was very frustrated that I ran out of daylight on this one and upon return the next day the site was not so quiet.


----------



## mr_bones (Sep 12, 2010)

Absolutely awesome Jaff, looks 100% in tact. I can imagine how impressed you were with this site. Excellent photos. 

Whats with the sensible post?


----------



## havoc (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## tom83 (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome explore. Fantastic pictures


----------



## lost (Sep 13, 2010)

Stellar work Jaff. It looks the most live!


----------



## JEP27 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow! Amazing place


----------



## Lauren444 (Sep 13, 2010)

I want to go here nowww  I wonder if work will let me have a few days off at short notice.. haha I wish I even had the money to visit.
Brill pics, Nice find.


----------



## Robmov88 (Sep 14, 2010)

Amazingly composed pictures, almost as if they're done for a brochure or something like that. 
What an awesome place!


----------



## Scaramanger (Sep 14, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## bartje (Sep 15, 2010)

cool you find this one.
Great shots!


----------



## tommo (Sep 15, 2010)

very nice place and pics, cheers for posting


----------



## KooK. (Sep 17, 2010)

frickin amazing. How come so much stuff from sites abroad looks so much more intact than anything you'd find int he UK?


----------



## Locksley (Sep 17, 2010)

KooK. said:


> frickin amazing. How come so much stuff from sites abroad looks so much more intact than anything you'd find int he UK?



We have chavs.





Great pics dude, would be an awesome film location.


----------



## LiamWg (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow this place looks like everybody just stood up and left just before you explored the place amazing!
Great pictures this place looks awesome!

LiamWG


----------



## lost (Sep 18, 2010)

KooK. said:


> frickin amazing. How come so much stuff from sites abroad looks so much more intact than anything you'd find int he UK?



There are plenty of heavily vandalised sites abroad, and intact ones in the UK if you avoid the UE tourist sites.


----------



## KooK. (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah I spose you're right, but if this was in the UK it would be a tourist site..


----------



## lost (Sep 19, 2010)

That's because a lot of UK explorers are glory hunters who post sensitive locations publicly on the internet - advertising a 'doors open day' to vandals and thieving explorers alike.


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 19, 2010)

am I missing something ??? Surely this is in public ??


----------



## lost (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes it is, but I don't think that's its real name.


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 19, 2010)

What a great place and well preserved. Great find


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 9, 2010)

lost said:


> Yes it is, but I don't think that's its real name.



ah yes that seems to be the done thing on the continent - good point sir


----------

